# Case 5230 ac problem



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I purchased this tractor a couple months ago. It had a new compressor put on recently. Was working fine, now intermittent. I think it must have a leak. 
It blows cold for a while, then the yellow light comes on by the control knob in the cab. After the light comes on the compressor will not cycle at all. 
I plan to put some die in it and check for leaks. Anyone know what the proper charge is for the R134?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry I can't help you on proper refrigerant charge. If it was my tractor I'd attach AC gauges and monitor pressures. I'd want about 40 psi & 250 psi on a 90°F day if condenser,radiator,evaporator & ac filters are clean


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Accord to the AP Air website you need 3.75 pounds of R134. Recharged our 5220 two years ago and the local fellow thought that seemed way high, only put in around 3 pounds and he thought the pressures were too high. Don't have a technical manual to know what pressures should be.

www.apairinc.com

HTH


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Tx Jim said:


> Sorry I can't help you on proper refrigerant charge. If it was my tractor I'd attach AC gauges and monitor pressures. I'd want about 40 psi & 250 psi on a 90°F day if condenser,radiator,evaporator & ac filters are clean


*Tx Jim you are correct. Make sure the condenser, radiator, evaporator and ac filters are clean. After doing these things, my 5240 will freeze you out on a hot Missouri July day.*


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Make sure you watch preasures when topping off an a/c system! You dont want it to blow a hose or worse the compressor.
Max preasure on low side should be 45psi-48psi.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

hay-man said:


> I purchased this tractor a couple months ago. It had a new compressor put on recently. Was working fine, now intermittent. I think it must have a leak.
> It blows cold for a while, then the yellow light comes on by the control knob in the cab. After the light comes on the compressor will not cycle at all.
> I plan to put some die in it and check for leaks. Anyone know what the proper charge is for the R134?


Was that e NEW compressor or a used/refurbished one?


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know if it was new or rebuilt. I have gauges, vacuum pump, dye and r134 ambient temperature charts. I was just wondering what the system called for in pounds. Thanks for the link! 
Question, is the yellow light by the temperature knob supposed to be on? Or does it illuminate when the system has a problem?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

skyrydr2 said:


> Make sure you watch preasures when topping off an a/c system! You dont want it to blow a hose or worse the compressor.
> Max preasure on low side should be 45psi-48psi.


This R134A refrigerant chart doesn't agree with you statement of max 45-48 psi. Take note of the 25 psi in the chart Ambient temp is a determining factor in gauge pressures.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

I wouldn't be too dead set on that low side pressure reading lots of variables there like where is the low side port. I it right next to the compressor or 5-6 foot away near the evaporator. That metal low side line can shead alot of heat sitting 2 inches from a engine block. I prefer to have engine rpm at about mid range and slowly charge system watching pressures but i like to have 2 thermometers one on evaporator temp and one on louver air temp. Get temps low as you can without evap freeze up. Then bring rpms up to pto speed and make sure pressures are good and compressor should cycle. I left alot out there but kinda the way I do equipment a/c systems. But like OP asked it is too easy to just know the charge in lbs/oz and goto town.

When I worked as a mechanic and not on my own equipment I clearly did not spend as much time on "fine tunning" a charge but I always expected 40-45 or lower degree louver air temp on a 95-100 degree day inthe sun with high humitiy. If it was higher futher investigation is needed.

Also if internal compressor failure was the reason for replacement or system has been worked on alot I would break down as many lines as possible and run a/c flush through all lines and always change the reciever dryer. After many recharges by different people of the years it is not uncommon for system to have too much oil in it. Oil is not a refrigerant and will effect a/c performace. I use a good rubber tippep air syphion spray gun with a/c flush. Then pull an hour long vacuum.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

The yellow light should only be on when the system has a problem, high or low pressure in the system.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

